# US is supporting al-Qaida development



## notimp (Nov 15, 2020)

> The acting US defense secretary told armed forces personnel that "all wars must end." But he left many scratching their heads by also saying the US should not fail to see through the fight against al-Qaida.



https://www.dw.com/en/new-pentagon-chief-tells-us-troops-its-time-to-come-home/a-55604183

This is 'US is _still_ slowly retreating from international agreements, or at least threatening it'.



> Miller, a former US special forces officer and counterterrorism expert, was appointed by Trump on November 9, two days after the president lost his reelection bid.


----------

